# One hellofa lockdown project



## Droogs (1 Nov 2021)

pretty gobsmacked really


----------



## Jameshow (1 Nov 2021)

Why do some guys have all the skills?! love the way he just produces the belt housing just like that!!

Best use of treadmill ever!!


----------



## danst96 (2 Nov 2021)

Unbelievable! That's amazing work


----------



## Adam W. (2 Nov 2021)

Mmmmmmm.....Nothing beats a lung full of carborundum.


----------



## Ttrees (2 Nov 2021)

Good job he has a decent lathe, which can do a lot of that in future.
I do hope he doesn't make much more use of his grinder without good PPE.
They _used _to say a lathe was the only tool which could make itself, not so sure about that now!

Surprising what you can do with an angle grinder, some thought and a lot of perseverance.
I was rather chuffed with my redneck turning setup, but that is far and beyond what I might have thought was do-able in a practical sense.


----------



## Sandyn (2 Nov 2021)

That guy really wanted a lathe!! What talent and ingenuity.


----------



## TFrench (2 Nov 2021)

I hope Norton have sponsored him


----------



## Terrytpot (3 Nov 2021)

That’s taking a router sled to a whole new level…just the thought of drilling those holes by hand makes me sweat. Even taking into account wear and tear with the absence of bearing strips and lubrication, the material used is so substantial it’ll probably out last the kid who’s built it.


----------

